
Herd immunity: will the UK's coronavirus strategy work? - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/13/herd-immunity-will-the-uks-coronavirus-strategy-work
======
WheelsAtLarge
This is a very dangerous strategy, given the 10% to 20% of the infected cases
that will need hospitalization. I would also worry about the fact that the
virus will mutate even faster as the number of infected will increase. The UK
is heading towards a very difficult time at a period when most countries will
be dealing with their own problems and are the least likely to help.

If the UK wants to follow this strategy they should find a way to infect the
least likely to die, first. They can then deal with the associated
hospitalizations in a more orderly fashion.

Good luck to them, I hope it works.

------
nabla9
The herd immunity level is (1 - 1/R0) where R0 is reproductive rate.

If the effective reproductive rate can be lowered with measures (like
increased social distance and gatherings) the level where herd immunity is
reached is lower.

Another reason to use countermeasures is to prevent hospitals from filling up
too fast. There is limited number of ventilators available.

------
timwaagh
How would that coccooning even work? I don't think it's viable for them to
isolate for months or years.

